
Implementing PubNub with the Ethereum Blockchain - ajb413
https://www.pubnub.com/blog/implementing-pubnub-dapp-with-ethereum-blockchain/?devrel_hn=cameron
======
kaushikr
What is the value this project adds?

~~~
camerona
This project allows you to pull data from the Ethereum Blockchain in real-
time. Additionally, you are able to execute a block of JavaScript code with
your data extractions so you can do some data sorting and processing.

In the IoT world, this allows you to have millions of devices connect and
react to any public Ethereum contract on the network.

These are some of the most valuable use cases, but the article highlights many
other valuable applications in its intro under "How PubNub Enhances the
Blockchain User Experience"

